# Unofficial Welcome to the New CNC Forum



## Underdog

Hi Folks. Since I appear to the main instigator of this new addition to LumberJocks, I want to extend an unofficial welcome to the new CNC Forum.

Many thanks to the IT guys and Cricket for giving us CNC Woodworkers a place to talk shop.

I hope to see many of you CNC guys and gals post your questions and projects here.

Jim Underwood


----------



## RockyTopScott

I hope to learn from the CNC experts.
Maybe one day I will pull the trigger and but a desktop machine.


----------



## joebob1611

Thanks for starting this forum! I've been lusting over a CNC setup for a while now, but haven't ben able to justify it yet. I mainly build RC aircraft and would like to have one to cut parts out for my own designs. Been looking at the Black Toe from BuildYourCNC.com. It's just the right size to handle the largest size balsa and ply sheets.

I asked my wife for one for our anniversary next month. We'll see what she does!


----------



## helluvawreck

I am hoping that I will be able to add both a CNC router and a laser engraver to my shop. I could probably benefit from the forum. I didn't even know that we had one. Thanks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Underdog

You didn't even know we had one because there wasn't one, up until, like, yesterday?

So yeah, a very recent development.

If you have questions about CNC, just post them up here. I'm sure we'll jump in and try to help you.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't have yet, but have every intention to get one. I will follow this.


----------



## Cricket

I'm glad you found it.


----------



## joebob1611

My questions concern bit size and RPM. Like I mentioned, I build a lot of RC planes using balsa wood up to 1/2" thick and 1/8" lite and birch ply. Cutting 1/4" spar slots in ribs needs to have a very small bit to keep the corners as close to square as possible. Is there a general rule of thumb for bit size and RPM? I understand that the smaller the bit, the faster the RPM to keep the relative cutting speed up. Then there's the feed rate and depth of cut and….

I just don't want to break a bunch of bits trying to figure everything out. Those little buggers can get expensive!


----------



## Underdog

Joe, it's probably best to create a new post for your different questions.

I'm sure we'll all be happy to answer any questions you might have, but I'd sure like to avoid those gargantuan running threads that cover every topic known to man over a period of seven years… It's nice to see the camaraderie, but it's hard to follow for the newcomers.


----------



## Underdog

To start a new thread in the CNC Forum, go to "Forums" / "Show all Forums" / "CNC" / "Start New Topic".

Even shorter would be to go to "Forums" / "Start New Topic" and choose "Forum Topic" and "CNC" in the "Please Choose One" drop down.


----------



## Cricket

Can y'all come up with a short description for this section of the forum please?

You can see examples here: http://lumberjocks.com/forums


----------



## joebob1611

Sorry, Underdog. I'll do that when I get closer to obtaing a machine.


----------



## Underdog

Joe, 
Please don't get me wrong. I really want to answer your question. It's a great question, but it's not one that can be easily answered.

My advice is to NOT wait til you get your machine, learn all you can before hand.


----------



## Underdog

Cricket, when I click on that link it takes me to the general mix of forum threads, but it doesn't show the headings.
Is this is what you had in mind?










I would simply title the forum "CNC Woodworking". What does everyone else think?


----------



## JGM0658

What does everyone else think?

I thought you guys were going to go with "digital woodworking".... 

Good luck, hope to see some nice projects…....


----------



## waho6o9

+1 for CNC Woodworking


----------



## Underdog

Digital Woodworking is good.

I kinda liked "Wood Programming" too. It's whimsical. But whatever works.


----------



## degoose

CNC woodworking works for me…


----------



## degoose

Larry here… aka Degoose…
I have a CNC router, laser engraver and am expecting delivery of a new laser next week…
I have had an up and down journey teaching myself how to use the laser and to some extent the cnc… I do have help from the guys who built the CNC router so not totally alone there…
I don't know every thing but I am having fun learning…


----------



## Cricket

Underdog, if you look at your image there, do you see how each section has a brief description under the forum name? That's what I need.


----------



## Cricket

Yes we will change the name of it to CNC Woodworking but I still need a brief description for under the title.


----------



## Hybridwoodworker

I have a Shapeoko 2 on order, it should be here in 3 - 4 weeks. I've been watching a lot of YouTube videos and reading several of the CNC forums. I'm going to build a dedicated cabinet/table and the table will be a torsion box. Seems one problem with hobby type CNC machines is that people don't create a level surface or keep moving them and this throws of the square and plumb. A flat surface is required if you want reasonable accuracy.

For CAD/CAM I am going to start with Inkscape and MakerCAM. These are both open source and I will move to a purchased solution once I need the features they provide.

Thanks Jim for startling this forum. I'm looking forward to a dedicated woodworking CNC forum.

BRuce


----------



## Underdog

Ok Cricket, I see the descriptions now. Um… Hmmmm… Let me think about that.


----------



## Underdog

DeGoose,
Does your CNC have a manufacturer name? 
Like:
"Easy CNC" 
"Joes CNC" 
"MechMate"

Just wondering. I always thought about making one myself. But figured I couldn't focus long enough to get it done…


----------



## degoose

My CNC was built by a couple of guys in Redcliffe, Queensland… Just north of Brisbane…
Here is a link to their website… they also make CNC lathes…


----------



## RockyTopScott

How about…...

*CNC*
When you need more than a Sawstop!


----------



## Underdog

RockyTopScott,
That's funny…

How about:
CNC Woodworking
Questions and answers about CNC machines, tooling, best practices, and projects.


----------



## RockyTopScott

Ok yours actually works Underdog


----------



## MrRon

I have had a CNC router under construction for over two years. other projects have put it on a back burner, but mainly cost has been the biggest obstacle to completion. Its pretty much complete, except for the electronics. I hope to be able to work aluminum as well as wood in support of my large scale locomotive construction.


----------



## Cricket

I like that, Underdog. I will put in the request.


----------



## Hybridwoodworker

The Shapeoko 2 runs $725.00 including shipping and NC sate tax and includes the electronics. You do need a laptop or desktop with a USB port but most people already have that. I preferred a full kit rather than a complete DIY. I figured I would stand a better chance of getting it running. In a short period of time Several people have upgraded their Shapeokos and do cut aluminum but I doubt I will do much, if any, of that. The metal shavings and coolant could contaminate a wood project. Wood, plexiglass, machining wax and maybe MDF are my primary media choices.

BRuce


----------



## Cricket

The update for the title and description has been completed!


----------



## Underdog

Thanks Cricket!


----------



## ssnvet

So the new forum has been up for 23 days and some how I missed it :^o

Shows you what speed I operate at…. let's just say it's measured in in/sec :^)


----------



## Hybridwoodworker

My ShapeOko 2 arrived earlier this week. I have finished the mechanical part of the build and am now working on the wiring. I should have a first test piece by the end of the weekend.

BRuce


----------

